# Help on reel choice.



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I was looking for a good all around reel to be used for pompano, spanish, bonita, reds, trout, and the possibility of kings. Looking for a 4000 sized reel. My budget will only allow me to spend around $75...


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

try finding a used or even on sale battle 4000 because i think theyre like 100 new, and thats what i have on my 8 foot trout rod that i use for all of those species, i just but light braid (15#) on and it covers most of them very well


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I have a Penn Battle 6000 thats 2 weeks old, spooled with 20lb Hi-Catch and also have a spool of 40lb Power Pro Super Slick. I have used it 3 times and pretty sure I have all receipts. Trying to get 100$ for it. Paid 139 for combo and 40+$ for the line


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

lastlaugh said:


> I have a Penn Battle 6000 thats 2 weeks old, spooled with 20lb Hi-Catch and also have a spool of 40lb Power Pro Super Slick. I have used it 3 times and pretty sure I have all receipts. Trying to get 100$ for it. Paid 139 for combo and 40+$ for the line


I would buy this, but the reel size is just too big. Sorry


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

AustinP said:


> try finding a used or even on sale battle 4000 because i think theyre like 100 new, and thats what i have on my 8 foot trout rod that i use for all of those species, i just but light braid (15#) on and it covers most of them very well


I was thinking of doing that, but back it with 125 yards of 15# braid and then topping it with 10# mono. I like braid, but it is too much work on a windy day


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

I absolutely understand that i t gets a little difficult because it just doesnt wanna come off the spool if there isnt a bunch of weight going with the cast but 10 pound should be perfect and still hold like 300 yards im sure!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

try shimano they have saharas and sedonas for around your price both are good reels just wash them off after you fish


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

shimano 4000 series siena, Sedona,and Sonoras are all great reels for the price! I have used them for everything from 6lb bass to bull sharks and they have not ever let me down! you can pick up a new one for around 80$ UGLY


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a penn 4500ss and I would recommend one any day. I picked the combo up on have for $55


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I have a penn 4500ss and I would recommend one any day. I picked the combo up on have for $55


thats also a good option, the only thing i dont like about that series of reel is that none of them have the best drags but its a cheap dependable reel


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Shimano Sahara


----------

